
Generate React-Redux application with one command - alex_mattson
https://www.npmjs.com/package/eos-redux
======
Avinoam195
Thank god! I needed this for my last project.

------
es-axiom
stop rolling redux from scratch! use this! save time - smile :)

------
marcmoy
Awesome!

------
eihcir0
sick!

